

Show HN: My first Startup Try - BestHi.re - jolenzy

I have seen that recruiters and HRs more and more carry about the email addresses of a job seekers.<p>For example, in one of the articles about this I found: "Most executives said that Hotmail, Yahoo! or AOL email addresses would prevent them from hiring prospective employees..."<p>That's why I created a BestHi.re: http://besthi.re - a service which will provide to job seekers a good looking and professional email address.<p>For now only email address is offered, but I have in plan to offer and blogs as well, like something what could help to job seekers without their own domain/blog.<p>Example: john.doe@besthi.re as email and john.besthi.re as blog address.<p>What do you think about the idea itself?
======
yodakohl
Such an email-address is pretty much as worthless as gmx or hotmail if
everybody is able to create one. Email addresses of well known universities
look good because they are hard to get. You have to put some kind of scarcity
into your service.

~~~
jolenzy
Thanks! I think you're right. So that the idea for start. I'll try to figure
it out what else would be useful for job seekers.

------
jolenzy
I will really appreciate any comment. For example, would you pay for this
email address and blog at this domain, f.e. 5$?

------
jolenzy
Here is the clickable link: <http://besthi.re/>

